# learning to drive and teaching horse



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

So, I was thinking that it would be pretty neat to learn to drive and also have my mare taught to drive. Being as I know zero about it, I have been looking online for someone to mentor me and not coming up with much. Anyone know of someone in the northeast portion of Florida who is good?


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Florida is pretty rife with drivers and horse people, especially anywhere near Ocala! Try looking on the American Driving Society website, or try the Florida Whips (click for link).


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

There are many people in the Ocala area for the winter. Where in FL are you?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I am only an hour away from Ocala so I'll check. I used to live there.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Mulefeather, thanks for the link. I'll check that out.


----------



## KevT (Jan 6, 2016)

Did you find anyone yet? I am in High Springs and drive my Belgium just for fun if you want to see what it is like.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

No, I have not found anyone yet. That would be really cool to be able to experience it. I live about an hour away from high springs. With as much traveling as I do, an hour is not a big deal to me. Let me know, I would love to try it.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Did you see the beginner driving clinic on Feb. 6-7? It is on the Flawhips calender!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

greentree said:


> Did you see the beginner driving clinic on Feb. 6-7? It is on the Flawhips calender!!


No, I will try to find it and check it out.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

greentree said:


> Did you see the beginner driving clinic on Feb. 6-7? It is on the Flawhips calender!!


Well, that was easy enough. Found it. Really close too.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Awesome!! I wish I could come down for it!! I could hitch hike, I guess, lol!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

It doesn't look like I'm going to make that one either. I work weekends bringing a train from Florida to Virginia and then coming back. I missed last weekend because I had to gather my niece from the ER (she's ok) and now this weekend because the trains got cancelled due to the bad weather up north. Loosing a lot of money this month  
It doesn't look like I will be able to afford another weekend loss. 
Also, I'm planning on taking almost a month off when little foaly is born so I have to save for that. Oh well, maybe next time if there is one. 
Greentree, if you ever can make it down here for one, I have small house but an extra room.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Aww, drat! They will probably have one in the fall. Maybe you can get to it then. 
Thanks for the offer...if I ever get down that way, I will certainly let you know!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

KevT said:


> Did you find anyone yet? I am in High Springs and drive my Belgium just for fun if you want to see what it is like.


You have a Belgian KevT....Belgium is a city...a common mistake...


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

LoriF, if you ever get anywhere near KY, yell...I will do a private driving clinic!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

greentree said:


> LoriF, if you ever get anywhere near KY, yell...I will do a private driving clinic!!


If I ever get up that way, I most certainly will. That would be fun.


----------

